# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вишну сахасра нама стотра

## Валерий О.С.

Уважаемый Патита Павана прабху  Харе Кришна 
Вот есть такой перевод этого текста http://http://yoga-shambhu.ru/biblio_texts/vsah.htm
И говорится на некоторых вайшнавских сайтах, что в тексте под номером 127.  92 . 75 . есть имя Вишну, относящееся к Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху .
Но в указанных номерах мне ничего похожего не удалось найти .
Это стих =суварна варно хеманго......
Может Вы сможете дать точное месторасположение этого стиха в этом переводе ?
Возможно что ссылка не отобразилась

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Вот что я знаю об этом вопросе. В Чайтанья Чаритамрите, Ади лила, 3 глава, 47 текст говорится:

эи саба гуна лана муни ваишампайана
сахасра-наме каила танра нама-ганана

эи - эти; саба - все; гуна - качества; лана - приняв (во внимание); муни - мудрец; ваишампайана - по имени Вайшампаяна; сахасра-наме - в "Вишну-сахасра-наме"; каила - сделал; танра - Его; нама-ганана - упоминание имени.

Описав отличительные признаки Господа Чайтаньи, мудрец Вайшампаяна включил Его имя в "Вишну-сахасра-наму".

Дальше в 49 стихе говорится:

суварна-варно хеманго  варангаш чанданангади
саннйаса-крич чхамах шанто  ништха-шанти-парайанах

суварна - золота; варнах - имеющий цвет; хема-ангах - тот, чье тело подобно расплавленному золоту; вара-ангах - тот, чей облик прекрасен; чандана-ангади - тот, чье тело умащено сандаловой пастой; саннйаса- крит - отрекшийся от мира; шамах - уравновешенный; шантах -   умиротворенный; ништха  -  преданности; шанти  -  умиротворения; парайанах - высшая обитель.

"В ранний период Своих игр Он живет семейной жизнью. Тело Его, умащенное сандаловой пастой, отличающееся необыкновенной красотой, своим ярким сиянием напоминает расплавленное золото. В поздний период Он предстает отрешенным санньяси, невозмутимым и безмятежным. Он - высшая обитель мира и преданности, ибо заставляет умолкнуть безбожников-имперсоналистов".

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это стих из "Махабхараты" (Дана-дхарма, Вишну-сахасра-нама-стотра). Шрила Баладева Видьябхушана обдяснил его в своей "Намартха-судхе", комментарии к "Вишну-сахасра-наме". Там он, ссылаясь на Упанишады, доказывает, что Господь Чайтанья - Верховная Личность Бога. Согласно его объяснению, суварна-варнах означает "золотистый цвет кожи". Кроме того, он цитирует такое утверждение: йада пашйах пашйате рукма-варнам картарам ишам пурушам брахма-йоним (Мундака-упанишад, 3.1.3). Слова рукма-варнам картарам ишам относятся к Верховной Личности Бога, чье тело цветом подобно расплавленному золоту. Слово пурушам означает "Верховный Господь", а брахма- йоним - "Верховный Брахман". Это еще одно доказательство того, что Господь Чайтанья - Сам Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога. Выражение "золотистая кожа" говорит и о том, что Господь Чайтанья обладает такой же притягательной силой, как золото. Слово варанга, как объясняет Баладева Видьябхушана, означает "изумительно прекрасный".

А вот что пишет Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати в Шри Чайтанья Бхагавате, Гаудия Бхашье:

В «Вишну-сахасра-наме», «Махабхараты» (Дана-дхарма 149.92,75) приводится следующее описание качеств Господа (Шри Гауры): суварна-варнах – его тело цветом напоминает золото; хема-ангах – его тело подобно расплавленному золоту; сутхам – его тело очень красиво; чандана-балаи-юкта – его тело умащено сандаловой пастой; саньяса-лила-авиная-кари – Он практикует отреченный образ жизни; сама-гуна-юкта – Он уравновешен и шантах – Он умиротворен. Шри Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья – драгоценный камень среди просвещенных ученых – также описал эти качества (явления Гауры) в следующем стихе: «Пусть мое сознание подобно пчеле обретет прибежище у лотосных стоп Верховной Личности Бога, который явился сейчас как Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху, чтобы преподать нам древнюю систему преданного служения. Эта система была практически утеряна под влиянием времени («Крама-сандарбха» и «Сарва-самвадини» Дживы Госвами).

Шри Чайтанья Мангала: 

Сказав так, Господь Брахма, охваченный экстазом, горячо обнял Нараду Муни. Затем Брахма внезапно встал и провозгласил: "Люди обретут безграничное наслаждение и удовлетворят все свои желания, просто узрев один раз лучезарно-прекрасный образ Господа Гауранги!"
Господь Брахма продолжал свою речь, цитируя стихи из шастр, чтобы подтвердить явление Господа Кришны в образе Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и прославить Кали-югу и процесс Хари-нама-санкиртаны. Он процитировал Махабхарату (Вишну-сахасра-нама стотра):

суварна-варна хеманго варангас чанданангади
санньясакрч камах санто ништха шанти паранайях

"Когда Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, является в образе Шри Гауранги, в Его ранних играх у Него золотой цвет лица (суварна). Руки Его - цвета расплавленного белого золота (хеманга). Его тело чрезвычайно красиво (варангас), и Он украшен сандаловой пастой (чанданангади). Таковы четыре признака грихастха-лилы Господа.

Надеюсь, что эта информация вам помогла.

----------

